# Thank you MK balloon guy!



## plumsiren

(I had never seen this thread before today so this post is...not timely. We went to Disney in November.)

We were on Main Street about to leave the park but I was desperate to have more pictures (I'm a crazy shutterbug), especially of myself since I'm always the one taking them, and I had read the suggestion to use the big bunches of balloons the sellers are holding as a backdrop. I managed to talk my long-suffering dad into taking a picture of me and backed up to one balloon guy (hereafter known as 'BG'), who was in the process of a sale. I was still sort of moving around as dad directed, trying to get into the best position, and when I almost bumped into BG, I had to turn around and say hey, sorry to be taking advantage of you! (I was tempted to ask if he could try to hold the balloons really still ) When he realized what I was doing, though, he got really excited and decided to pose me himself, thrusting the whole batch of balloons into my hand!! It made for one of the absolute best pictures from our trip, and I'm still mad at myself for not getting his name. So, random BG on Main Street around 3pm 11/29/16, THANK YOU!


----------



## Elizabeth Smith

That is a great picture!!


----------



## MrWonderful

Thank this guy then - he is "the" Disney balloon guy at its root. Thought you and others may find it interesting. I did business with him years ago - a really nice guy.

Treb Heining
http://www.myownpetballoon.com/whatsnew/meet-the-balloon-tycoon/


----------



## motherof5

plumsiren said:


> (I had never seen this thread before today so this post is...not timely. We went to Disney in November.)
> 
> We were on Main Street about to leave the park but I was desperate to have more pictures (I'm a crazy shutterbug), especially of myself since I'm always the one taking them, and I had read the suggestion to use the big bunches of balloons the sellers are holding as a backdrop. I managed to talk my long-suffering dad into taking a picture of me and backed up to one balloon guy (hereafter known as 'BG'), who was in the process of a sale. I was still sort of moving around as dad directed, trying to get into the best position, and when I almost bumped into BG, I had to turn around and say hey, sorry to be taking advantage of you! (I was tempted to ask if he could try to hold the balloons really still ) When he realized what I was doing, though, he got really excited and decided to pose me himself, thrusting the whole batch of balloons into my hand!! It made for one of the absolute best pictures from our trip, and I'm still mad at myself for not getting his name. So, random BG on Main Street around 3pm 11/29/16, THANK YOU!


In February I saw them let a little girl do the same pose.  She was smiling so much, I knew he made her day.  Great pic


----------



## Yo Ho Yo Ho!

Great Picture!!


----------

